# Douglas Adams Screensavers



## katydyd (Feb 17, 2010)

I've searched and searched through the threads here, but I haven't been able to find any Hitchhiker's Guide themed screensavers.  I'm sure I'm just missing them.  Can anyone point me to some??  Thanks a lot.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't find it either, although I know someone posted one in the last few days...

In the meantime, here are a couple I threw together real quick.


----------



## katydyd (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks so much.  They were exactly what I was looking for.


----------

